# New Potash Company Starting Up



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an interesting link to an article regarding an new potash company starting up in New Mexico.

Note the cost of producing a ton of potash near the end, then think back to what you paid recently. But, before you do that, make sure your guns are locked up and you've given the key to your wife.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/04/us-prospectglobal-fertilizer-idUSBRE91305M20130204

Ralph


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not even going to watch it Ralph, I don't want to know! I paid $1065 a tonne here the other day


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I couldn't help myself, I really wish I hadn't looked now


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Prospects shares at $1.40 seems like it might be worth a small gamble....1000 shares could pay off handsomely.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

askinner said:


> I'm not even going to watch it Ralph, I don't want to know! I paid $1065 a tonne here the other day


Is that NZ$ ?

Ralph


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

No, that's AUD! And that's for SOP, MOP is about $300 cheaper, but I've been warned off it by my agronomist due to the chlorine content (and probably because he makes more off the SOP!). I buy it in bulk bags, bulk product may be cheaper, but I don't have adequate storage for bulk.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow.......I'm a quit complaining


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Vol said:


> Prospects shares at $1.40 seems like it might be worth a small gamble....1000 shares could pay off handsomely.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Could u define prospect shares? Can you purchase shares right now on wall street?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jdhayboy said:


> Could u define prospect shares? Can you purchase shares right now on wall street?


Looks like 260,000 hares traded per day.

http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/overview?symbol=PGRX.O


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jdhayboy said:


> Could u define prospect shares? Can you purchase shares right now on wall street?


Prospect is the name of the mining company Jdhayboy. The link that swmnhay provided will help you get more info.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Got it thanks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> I'm not even going to watch it Ralph, I don't want to know! I paid $1065 a tonne here the other day


Quote today HERE was 600 pt


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Small mining companies are usually somewhat flakey investments. There are often huge upfront costs and then very cyclic commodity prices, so they often fudge the economics to get funding. They are also probably the most hated industry in the world by the environmentalists, so just saying the word "mine" brings the tree huggers out in force. They also typically start mining without adequately characterizing the orebody. If/when the blokes from Broken Hill get the Jansen Mine in Saskatchewan on-line, that will do more to shake up the fertilizer industry than a little blip in Arizona. Unfortunately, I wouldn't expect the prices to go down. Demographics are driving demand and that's not likely to change.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Small mining companies are usually somewhat flakey investments. They are also probably the most hated industry in the world by the environmentalists, so just saying the word "mine" brings the tree huggers out in force. If/when the blokes from Broken Hill get the Jansen Mine in Saskatchewan on-line, that will do more to shake up the fertilizer industry than a little blip in Arizona. Unfortunately, I wouldn't expect the prices to go down. Demographics are driving demand and that's not likely to change.


All the above are good reasons for a small wager......$1400 ([email protected]$1.40) is hardly a "investment" IMO.....more like a small gamble







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> All the above are good reasons for a small wager......$1400 ([email protected]$1.40) is hardly a "investment" IMO.....more like a small gamble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very much like a lottery ticket, you'll never win if you don't buy one. Another point is that all large mining companies start out as small ones. The risks are very similar to wildcat drillers.

If you want to look at miners though, I like Newmont, BHP, and Rio Tinto. Partly because I do work for them, but mainly because they are solid organizations.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> If you want to look at miners though, I like Newmont, BHP, and Rio Tinto. Partly because I do work for them, but mainly because they are solid organizations.


As stated earlier, I would not be looking for a "mining investment", so I would have no interest in other miner outfits...I have enough "investments".....but making a small gamble on a longshot with minimal invested and a chance at a handsome payday....that may be worth a small wager to me.

Regards, Mike


----------

